# Theme: Show off your Squirrels



## BillM (Feb 2, 2014)

Squirrels are always popping up in threads so why not have a thread just for them ?

I'll get it started.

Bird food, it's not just for birds.

At least that's what he thinks !!!! He got 2 airsoft pellets to the ribs for that 





Eating what the birds drop is allowed, no airsoft for him 








So post em if you got em. Lets see your squirrels !!!!!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 2, 2014)

1

IMG_0266 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr
2


DSC_0001 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr
3


IMG_0535 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr
4


DSC_0001 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey!  Mister!  Which friggin' pocket are the peanuts in???








Nom, nom, nom, nom...


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 2, 2014)

Squirrel in the snow by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## HL45 (Feb 3, 2014)

Winter Squirrel by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr




January_12_3013-1 by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr




January 12 by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr




_2013-6564 by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr




_2013-6568 by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Feb 3, 2014)

I took this photo a few years ago, a squirrel was chased up the front of my next door neighbors house by cats and hung upside down for hours until it got dark and then it scarpered, It`s pitiful in comparison to the amazing photo`s posted in this thread.

John.


----------



## BillM (Feb 3, 2014)

This one knows something is about to fall out of a bird feeder.


----------



## BillM (Feb 3, 2014)

Lots of great shots, keep them coming !!!


----------



## BillM (Feb 3, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Hey!  Mister!  Which friggin' pocket are the peanuts in???



You really should feed that thing, looks like it's starving !!!!!!


----------



## baturn (Feb 3, 2014)

HL45, you have rather amorous squirrels there.


----------



## BillM (Feb 3, 2014)

Technically they are still "gathering nuts" they just doing something different with them.


I really didn't think I would need to specify No Squirrel Porn lol


----------



## HL45 (Feb 3, 2014)

baturn said:


> HL45, you have rather amorous squirrels there.


Yes they are! I watched them play for over an hour, he tried his best to mount her


----------



## baturn (Feb 3, 2014)

Successful thieves! I've actually decided to just call it a squirrel feeder and let the birds have some too.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 3, 2014)

here's my best:




Thirsty Squirrel by The Braineack, on Flickr




Squirrel eating walnut by The Braineack, on Flickr




Squirrel with Acorn by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## HL45 (Feb 3, 2014)

One more from me






untitled-7555 by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr


----------



## BillM (Feb 3, 2014)

Great reflection in the eye :thumbup:


----------



## Braineack (Feb 3, 2014)

awesome shot, HL45.


----------



## Railphotog (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ratssass (Feb 3, 2014)

great thread!!how can you not smile??thanks


----------



## Railphotog (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Rosy (Feb 3, 2014)

perverted squirrel  - i named him Rudy




Rudy I by rosy1816, on Flickr


----------



## ratssass (Feb 3, 2014)

Rosy said:


> perverted squirrel  - i named him Rudy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...why would ya ever leave the house?


----------



## Rosy (Feb 3, 2014)

i charge admission....


----------



## Railphotog (Feb 3, 2014)

This and my other tree rodents taken with my Canon SX30 IS at 24mm, f/8.  It would come right up on the patio table and grab the peanut butter covered peanut, and eat it right there.  Sadly didn't see this one last summer.  Fun while it lasted!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 3, 2014)

"you deserve a break today, so get up and..."


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 3, 2014)

Theses are great! Squirrels have  lots of character.:heart:


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 3, 2014)

ratssass said:


> Rosy said:
> 
> 
> > perverted squirrel  - i named him Rudy
> ...


If I could bend that far I might make the wife leave home.


----------



## Newtricks (Feb 3, 2014)

Flower receptacles for breakfast


Avoiding the cats


----------



## BillM (Feb 4, 2014)

This one was keeping an eye out for snakes. I wish I had the camera on him when he saw one, he jumped three feet then took off for the nearest tree lol


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 18, 2014)

Trying out a new bird seed that is specially treated to Discourage squirrels..

Works like a charm 







Cheers, Don


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 18, 2014)

I would if we had them  They are so darn cute and nice shots folks. Jan and Rachel are huge fans of them, they have so much caricature to them and so darn cheeky, we love them !! 

All the best folks, keep them coming.

Danny.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 19, 2014)

IMG_8900-9 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 19, 2014)

Always time for squirrels!  Lee
Taken with my cheap Canon FD 75-200
Don't often catch them in the process of storing their winter "stash."


 ​


----------



## HL45 (Apr 19, 2014)

Don Kondra said:


> Trying out a new bird seed that is specially treated to Discourage squirrels..
> 
> Works like a charm
> 
> ...


I tried that stuff once, same result you got lol


----------

